# Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Hallo,
mir ist die Idee gekommen, dass ich ja von Kabel (Analog) auf eine Satelitenschüssel (DVB-S/S2) wechseln könnte, da es hier kein digitales Kabel (DVB-C) gibt und wir das analoge Kabel nicht mehr haben möchten. Da ich jedoch ziemlich unwissend in dem Bereich bin, bitte ich hier erstmal um eine grundlegende Aufklärung zu dem Thema:

Was ist anzuschaffen (also nur Schüssel und Reciever oder noch was?)
Was kostet der ganze Spaß bei einer halbwegs anständigen Ausstattung?
Können teurere Schüsseln evtl. mehr (mehr Sender, bessere Quali, ...)?
Müssen evtl. die Kabel im Haus erneuert werden?
Was bringt DVB-S2 und ist es empfehlenswert? Nachteile?
Kann man so eine Schüssel selbst montieren (auf einem Gartenhäuschen) oder braucht man da Fachpersonal (Ausrichtung, ...) und was kostet das?
Sonst noch irgendwas zu beachten?


Danke schon mal für alle, die sich die Mühe machen, mir hier alles zu erklären


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

wichtig wäre noch was für einen TV hast du (Röhre oder schon HD)

wegen HD-TV 
-ARD+ZDF+ARTE + einige andere von ARD (3.) kostenlos
-alle anderen Serder kosten Geld jedenfalls in HD Qualität oder gibt es noch nicht in HD


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Also bisher hat hier nur 1 von 4 Fernsehern Full-HD, die anderen sind noch Röhre, teilweise auch ziemlich klein. Da der HD-TV aber meiner ist und ich kaum gucke, brauchen wir jetzt keine kostenpflichtigen HD Sender.

Also was hattest du jetzt geschrieben? ARD, ZDF, Arte und einige andere sind in HD und kostenlos. Und was ist mit den anderen Sendern? Kosten die alle etwas oder sind nur die HD-Versionen kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Dragonix (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Alles kostenlos, bis auf die HD+ und PayTV eben (Sky).
Übersicht: Astra 1H / Astra 1KR / Astra 1L / Astra 1M (19.2E) - Alle Übertragungen - Frequenzen - KingOfSat (leider etwas unübersichtlich)

Wenns bei 4 Fernsehern bleibt, reicht ein Quad LNB, aber falls es mehr werden (TV Karten!?) wär jetzt schon ein QuattroLNB in Verbindung mit einem Mulitschalter sinnvoll.

Zu Kabeln kann ich dir leider keine Auskunft geben, da haben ich mich nicht drum gekümmert, aber du brauchst aufjedenfall für jedes Empfangsteil ein Kabel vom LNB/Multischalter zum Empfangsteil.

DVB-S/S2 spielt blos Receiverseitig eine Rolle (--> LNB und Multischalter müssen nichts "besonderes" können, du brauchst blos für DVB-S2 eben einen DVB-S2 Receiver).

Teure Schüsseln können nicht mehr, außer das sie evtl besseren Empfang haben (bessere Schlechtwetterreserve, rostfrei). Bei DVB ist es so, dass du entweder EIN oder KEIN Bild hast (->Digital), unschärfe oder sonstige Zwischenstufen, gibt es nicht.

Aber bevors hier weitergeht mal ne ganz elementare Frage: Hast du "freie Sicht" nach Süden?


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Alles kostenlos, bis auf die HD+ und PayTV eben (Sky).
> Übersicht: Astra 1H / Astra 1KR / Astra 1L / Astra 1M (19.2E) - Alle Übertragungen - Frequenzen - KingOfSat (leider etwas unübersichtlich)
> 
> Wenns bei 4 Fernsehern bleibt, reicht ein Quad LNB, aber falls es mehr werden (TV Karten!?) wär jetzt schon ein QuattroLNB in Verbindung mit einem Mulitschalter sinnvoll.
> ...



Erstmal danke für deine Senderübersicht! Ich versteh die aber irgendwie nicht. Wo seh ich denn jetzt, welche Sender ich hier reinbekomme? Und wo aber genau ist denn jetzt der Vorteil von S2, irgendwas muss es ja mehr können, sonst hätte man es ja nicht erfunden ^^

Und wo ist der Unterschied von Quad zu Quattro LNB? Und was bringt ein Mutlischalter und welche Alternativen gibts da? Aus dem Netz werd ich nicht schlau 

Das mit dem digitalen hatte ich ganz vergessen. Also wird dann wohl eine schöne, günstige Markenschüssel (natürlich rostfrei) wohl reichen.

Hab auch grad mal schnell nachgeschaut, hier in der Umgebung ist weit und breit nichts über normaler Einfamilienhaushöhe, Hochhäuser etc. gibts nicht. Also freie Sicht auf Süden haben wir.

Aber was kostet das ganze dann Schätzungsweise?


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Multi schalter 

sat schüssel 85 cm 
rohr +befestigungen 
quad Lnb für wieviel zimmer kommt drauf an 

für ein zimmer reicht ein single Lnb ,du kannst auch direkt von Lnb direkt ins reciver anschließen ,aber führ mehrere zimmer würde ich multischalter nehmen und erden nicht vergessen .
 pi mal daumen 150   euro reciever kommt drauf an ob du eine mit modul willst oder eine stinknormale reciever 

bei uns hier wollen die für justieren 50 euro haben 
bis auf schüssel justieren würde ich selber machen 
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.genius-versand.de/shop/images/hama/00047/00047466abb.jpg

Berlin Satshop - preiswerter und freundlicher Sat-Shop mit der Riesen-Auswahl

wandhalterung oder willst du am dach

ich hab selber 2 schüssel auf dach 1 multischalter eine 1 m eine 80 cm eine astra eine hotbird 

sender empfangs du digital ausser ard +zdf 4 bis 5 kanäle HD ready eine Full hd 1080i kanal


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ich finds ja ganz nett, dass du mir die benötigten Sachen so aufzählst, aber leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen ^^

1. Was bringt die größe der Sat Schüssel?
2. Welche Marken sind empfehlenswert?
3. Warum soll ich die Schüssel nicht selbst justieren?
4. Dach
5. Was zum Teufel soll dein letzter Satz bedeuten?
6. Und was ist ein Modulreciever?


----------



## dot (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Stell mal auf der Seite den Filter von Codierung auf FTA. Das sollte dann alles empfangbar sein. 

Unterschied:
Der Quattro LNB ist ausschließlich für Multischalter bestimmt.

An einem 4-fach Quad-Switch LNB können maximal 4 Receiver angeschlossen werden. Da bei diesen LNBs der Multischalter bereits eingebaut ist,
benötigen Sie keinen zusätzlichen externen Multischalter.

Beide Arten haben Vor- und Nachteile. Bei einem Quad-LNB bist du halt auf die Anzahl der Anschluesse limitiert (=> 4 Stueck). Es gibt zwar auch noch Octo-Teile (=> 8 Teilnehmer) die aber imo nicht so zu empfehlen sind. Liest man in Foren immer wieder nette Geschichte drueber... Dafuer kannst an Quads direkt die Receiver anschliessen und benoetigst keinen seperaten Multischalter, da dieser im LNB integriert ist. 
Bei Quattros schlieszt du an den LNB mittels 4 Koax-Kabeln einen Multischalter an, der wiederum dann die einzelnen Receiver versorgt. Je nach Typ muss der Multischalter zusaetzlich mit Strom versorgt werden.

Also prinzipiell benoetigst du:
1x Schuessel (90cm)
1x Vernuenftiges Befestigungsmaterial (Blitzschutzmasznahmen sind zu treffen, wenn die Montage auf dem Dach geschieht!)
1x LNB => Bis maximal 4 Teilnehmer wuerde ich wohl zum Quad greifen. Darueber zur Quattro + Multischalter Kombination
x Meter Koax-Kabel +vernuenftige(!) F-Stecker
DVB-S Receiver -> Wuerde gleich auf HD-Faehigkeit achten

Wenn eine vernuenftige Anlage aufgebaut wird, dann wuerde ich wenigstens die Ausrichtung von einem Profi mit entsprechendem Werkzeug machen lassen. Das Gefrickel mit irgendwelchen Piepern, nassen Handtuechern auf dem LNB zum Signaldaempfen usw. sind einfach nur schlecht. Bei so einer Anlage verstellt sich ja die Ausrichtung nicht jedes Mal beim kleinsten Lueftchen 

So eine SAT-Anlage waere dann aber nur fuer den Empfang eines Satelliten ausgelegt, also wenn spaeter vielleicht mal neben Astra noch ein Anderer hinzukommen soll, dann sollte man vielleicht doch gleich auf die Multischalterversion setzen.


----------



## dot (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

1.

Du hast mehr Schlechtwetter-Reserven. Wenn die Schuessel zu klein ist (z.B. 60cm) faellt das Bild bei zu schlechtem Wetter (Starker Regen, Schnee, etc.) schneller aus.

2.
Kathrein (=> Vorsicht: Die Schuessel / LNB Kombinationen sind Eigenkonstruktionen. Ein Fremd-LNB passt an eine Kathrein-Schuessel nur mti Adapter.)
Spaun
Alpma 
Technisat
...

4.
Schutzmasznahmen gegen Gewitter sind zu treffen!

6.
Vermutlich CI Receiver. Dort hat man einen Slot wo man z.B. ein Modul von einem Pay-TV Anbieter (z.B. Sky) einstecken kann, damit man das Programm schauen kann.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

wie willst du selber den sat schüssel justieren früher konnte man das machen per annalog per digital ist das sehr schwer naja kannst mal ausbrobieren .

milimeter arbeit ist das ohne den gerät ,ne kumpel von mier hatt ne laden hab schon einige antenen mit den montiert .


kommt drauf an wo du den schüssel dranmachen willst 

hintern garten ist es nicht so windig wie auf dem dach ,kommt auch drauf an ob du da überhaupt signal bekommst 

dursch den wind wackelt ja auch die konstruktion verstehst du daher würde ich ne minumum ab 80 cm schüssel nehmen es gibt stahl schüsseln und alu .

alu schüsseln kannst du 100 jahre benutzen rostet nicht stahl ca. 20 jahre 
es gibt keine besondere marke bei den schüsseln nur halt alu oder stahl
und schau mal um dich um ob einer in deiner nachbarschaft ne schüssel auf dach hatt (orientieren)

wenn du auf dach haben willst mußt du sowas haben 

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17495&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

da fehlt sogar noch der rohr


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ok. Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich:

Schüssel (wie groß denn jetzt? 85 oder eher 90 cm?)
Quad-LNB (es bleibt bei 4 Fernsehern) 
Befestigungsmaterial
Kabel
Reciever (4 stk.)
Blitzschutz

Bei einem Sateliten wirds wohl auch bleiben, ich wüsste nicht, wozu wir mehr als die deutschen Sender bräuchten. 

Unser Nachbar hat selbst auch eine Schüssel auf dem Dach. Hat die aber selbst ausgerichtet (er hat die Schüssel bewegt und die Frau im Haus hat gesagt, wann das Bild gut ist). Seid ihr sicher, dass das Ausrichten durch einen Profi mehr bringt?

Da wir die Hausinneren Kabel auch nicht selbst verlegt haben, bräuchte ich da auch noch schnell etwas Nachhilfe. Also wozu brauche ich F-Stecker, wie erkenne ich da Qualitätsmerkmale (und beim Kabel auch) und gibts da irgendetwas zu beachten beim Verlegen?

@Bruce: Deine Texte sind wirklich ziemlich schwer zu lesen. Wenn es geht, versuch doch bitte so zu schreiben, dass man deine Posts nicht erst entschlüsseln muss, bevor man sie versteht


----------



## montecuma (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Unser Nachbar hat selbst auch eine Schüssel auf dem Dach. Hat die aber selbst ausgerichtet (er hat die Schüssel bewegt und die Frau im Haus hat gesagt, wann das Bild gut ist). Seid ihr sicher, dass das Ausrichten durch einen Profi mehr bringt?



Ich finde da ja vor allem vorteilhaft, dass man nicht vom Dach fallen kann


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

egal 85 cm ist standart größe


kabel dopellgeschiermte 
F stecker sind standart 
F stecker 8 stück Lnb direkt zu reciver 

ohne schalter 

und hier ne zeichnung 

beim installieren kabel nicht knicken 

naja wenn dein nachbar das so hinbekommen hatt dann lass doch den direkt justieren .


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Coole Zeichnung, aber was soll mir die sagen? An einer Hauswand kann Mr. Wolke genauso rumpusten wie am Dach 

Ich weiß aber immernoch nicht, wozu ich F-Stecker brauche.


----------



## Dragonix (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Die F-Stecker steckst du auf die Kabel. Diese drehst du dann ins LNB/Multischalter und den Receiver (oder auch nicht, gibt ganz wenige Receiver die da was anderes wollen).


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Genau F-Stecker sind die Norm-Verbindungen mittlerweile in der Satellitentechnik, egal ob Receiver, LNB oder Multiswitch. Es gibt sogar Antennensteckdosen die so einen F-Stecker-Anschluß haben! 



> Seid ihr sicher, dass das Ausrichten durch einen Profi mehr bringt?



Naja, wenn du einen guten Pegel (Empfang) haben willst schon, aber es gibt im Handel auch sogenannte Satellitenfinder, damit kann man es auch selbst schon recht gut einpegeln. Genauer kann das aber ein Elektriker oder ein Rundfunkmechaniker, denn die haben bessere Geräte.


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Also als erstes Checkliste was du alles Brauchst 
-LNB
-SAT finder
-SAT Schüssel
-KABEL
-Reciever 
-Standfuß Stange
wenn du das Alles hast brauchst du nur noch die Schüssel anbringen justieren mit Sat finder Fertig


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Und du vergisst auch noch die F-Stecker!


----------



## ThePlayer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Mit dieser Seite kann man schauen, vor allen Dingen bei einer Wohnung, ob es überhaupt möglich ist und wenn es passt, welche Satelitten.

Satellite Finder / Dish Pointing Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Also sind F-Stecker quasi die "Enden", die man an das Endloskabel ansteckt, damit die nunmal irgendwas verbinden können?

Werd morgen mal mit der Familie Sprechen, ob wir nicht doch dann besser so einen Justuermenschen da ranholen. Melde mich dann nochmal.

Die Seite kannte ich schon. Müssen auch mal gucken, bei "nur" 30% Neigung (sagt die Seite) könnte unser Haus im Wege sein.


PS: Ich hab immernoch keine ungefähre Preisvorstellung ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

F-Stecker hier mit Montageanleitung! 

Tja Preisvorstellung ist gut, denn je nach Qualität sind da 100'te Euros dazwischen, ob du funktionierende Baumarkttechnik oder halt Markenqualität a la Wisi oder Kathrein haben willst. Selbst bei den Receivern gibts verschiedene Sachen da gehts von 30€ bis 500 €.


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ok, danke dann soweit. Dann hätten wir das ja schon mal geregelt. 

Wie ich schon sagte, momentan schauen wir analoges Kabelfernsehen und dafür sind natürlich auch schon Koax-Kabel hier im Haus verlegt worden. Diese sind aber noch aus dem Jahre 1986  Kann man die soweit weiterverwenden oder sollte man die austauschen?


----------



## dot (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Muesste man einfach mal testen. WIchtig ist nur das pro Receiver ein Koaxkabel direkt bis zum LNB gehen muss. Bei Kabelinstallationen sind ja gerne mal Verteiler dazwischen um Kabel zu sparen. Mehrere Teilnehemr ueber ein Koaxkabel ist nicht, da man ansonsten spezielle Loesungen benoetigt.


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Achso, dann müssen wir wohl doch neu verlegen.

Da wir quer durchs Haus müssen, wollte ich noch fragen, ob man einfach so viel Kabel nehmen kann, wie man braucht (also als ein Stück) oder ob da auch Repeater oder so zwischen müssen.


----------



## Oberpfälzer (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Alles bis 40 Meter Entfernung zwischen Receiver und LNB sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Weis aus Erfahrung, das der Kabelquerschnitt nicht zu klein sein sollte.
8mm und doppelt geschirmt ist gut. alles unter 5mm sollte man nicht verwenden.
Mit jedem Übergang hat man Verluste, zB: Sat-Dose, Fensterdurchführung...


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Und wenn wir das dann auch geklärt hätten, können wir ja ins Detail gehen 



1. Wenn ich mir eine TV-Karte mit DVB-S2-Tuner kaufe, anstatt einem Reciever, wie kann ich dann Fernsehprogramme schauen und wie kann ich sie aufnehmen? Liefern die Karten da speizielle Software mit oder müssen da externe Programme her? Und sind diese gut & kostenlos? Welche könnt ihr da empfehlen (mit PCI-Steckplatz)?

2. Dann brauchen wir noch 3 Reciever (2 definitiv ohne Festplatte, bei einem sind wir noch unsicher). Welche könnt ihr hier empfehlen (also welchen mit und welchen ohne Platte)?

3. Wenn wir dann unseren Kabelanschluss kündigen, fällt ja auch Radio weg. Kann man das auch über die Schüssel empfangen und muss dafür irgendein Bauteil etwas spezielles können (der Reciever z.B.)? Und brauchen wir dann nicht irgendeine Sat-Dose oder sowas?

4. Also dann wirds wohl ne 85er Schüssel (viel günstiger  ), Material bleibt bei Alu? Gibts sonst noch Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern? Oder gilt hier einfach: In den Preisvergleich schauen und die günstigste Alu-Schüssel raussuchen, die es gibt? Was bringt hier die "Markenqualität", die ConNerVos angesprochen hat? Halten die Schüsseln länger oder können die ein besseres Bild erzeugen oder wie muss ich das verstehen?

5. Welchen Quad-LNB sollen wir uns dementsprechend kaufen?

6. Welche Kabel sind wirklich Markenkabel, welchen Durchschnitt sollte man wählen und auf was ist zu achten?

7. Und das Gleiche nochmal für die F-Stecker

8. Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wo man Schüssel, Kabel, F-Stecker und LNB günstig herbekommt (Netz, Fachhandel, ...)?

Den Rest machen wir dann erstmal später


----------



## Oberpfälzer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

1. Programm zur Aufnahme/Timeshift etc sollte der Karte beiliegen
zB von Technisat oder TerraTec

2. Humax

3. Radiosender gibt es über Sat mehr als im Kabel und jeder Receiver kann sie empfangen

4. teure Schüsseln machen kein besseres Bild. Sie sind meistens stabiler gebaut (Kathrein). Billige sind bei der Montage evtl etwas unhandlicher (kommt aber auf die Schüssel, die Erfahrung und das handwerkliche Geschick an). Hab schon viele verrostete Schüsseln gesehen, also nimm eine aus Alu.

5. kann das Alps Quad LNB empfehlen

6. such mal bei Ebay nach Koaxkabel. Das Kabel sollte mindestens doppelt geschirmt sein. F-Stecker sind meisetens schon dabei.

7. siehe 6.

8. Da ich in einem kleinen Radio und Fernsehgeschäft gelernt habe würde ich ein solches mal aufsuchen. Da kannst du alles kaufen und die Montieren/Liefern dir alles.


Alle Angaben entsprechen meiner Meinung und müssen nicht für die Allgemeinheit gelten.


----------



## huntertech (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



Oberpfälzer schrieb:


> 1. Programm zur Aufnahme/Timeshift etc sollte der Karte beiliegen
> zB von Technisat oder TerraTec
> 
> 2. Humax
> ...


 
Ok, dann danke für die vielen Infos! 


1. Edit: Habe wohl eine geeignete TV-Karte gefunden. die TerraTec Cinergy S2 HD soll ganz gut sein und mit neuesten Treibern auch unter Win 7 x64 laufen. Dann nur noch 3 Reciever (siehe 2.)

2. Komisch... wenn ich nach Humax-Recievern schaue, finde ich hauptsächlich negative Bewertungen. Kennt hier jemand noch andere Marken, die auch zuverlässig und lange fehlerfrei funktionieren?

3. Also quasi alles so lassen wie jetzt, nur eben statt dem hier vorliegenden Koax-Kabel das von der Schüsel nehmen und den Reciever vor der Radio-/Fernsehanlage?

4. Ok, dann Kathrein-Alu-Schüssel

5. Ich würde dann mal annehmen, dass das gute Stück auch auf Kathrein-Schüsseln passt 

6. Ok. Wenn ich bei Ebay suche, dann kommen (natürlich) unmengen von Kabeln aller Art. Allein wenn ich nach einer 50m-Rolle suche (brauchen wir etwa für alle 4 Leitungen), fängt das an bei Kabeln mit 90 db, 2-facher Abschirmung und 6,8mm Durchmesser und geht weiter über Kabel mit Vierfacher Abschirmung und 7,3mm Querschnitt bis hin zu Kabeln, die mit echten Kupferleitungen werben. Und was heißt überhaupt dieses "xx db", womit die alle werben?

7. Und wie erkenne ich anständige F-Stecker?

8. Kann so ein Kleingeschäft überhaupt Preislich mithalten? Die Geschäfte, die ich kenne, sind Preislich grundsätzlich (teils viel) teurer als im Netz. Nur mal als Beispiel: Für 20m Lan-Kabel wollten die 25€, im Netz haben wir 5€ bezahlt!


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Noch ein paar Gedankengaenge die zu beachten sind. Wenn man jetzt schon daran denkt oefters mal Sendungen aufzunehmen, dann ist zu beachten, dass bei einem Receiver mit nur 1 Anschluss waehrend dessen nur die Programme auf der gleichen Ebene geschaut werden koennen. Wenn man also Aufnhemen moechte und voellig unabhaengig andere Sender schauen moechte, dann benoetigt man einen Twin-Receiver + 2 Kabelverbindungen zum LNB. Wenn sowas bei euch mehrfach vorkommen sollte, dann sind die 4 Anschluesse schnell weg! 
Bei der Schuessel ist dann zu beachten, das entweder ein LNB von Kathrein angeschafft werden muss oder halt ein Adapter (=> Hama Universal-LNB-Adapter für SAT-Antennen Kathrein: Amazon.de: Elektronik ). Muss man mal schauen wie der Preisunterschied zwischen Kathrein und anderen LNB-Herstellern ist.
Bei der Kabelfrage wuerde ich zu einem "Class A" Kabel greifen. Hatte mir beim letzten Umbau gleich ein Komplettset inklusive Steckern von Axing gekauft. Ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht zu dem Baumarktkabel und Steckern. Die Billigstecker dreht man ja im Normalfall nur irgendwie von oben drauf und hofft das das Auszengehaeuse irgendwie Kontakt hat. 

Jetzt siehst du mal warum es fuer sowas auch Profis gibt die das hauptberuflich machen, denn mal schnell so eine x Teilnehmeranlage hinzustellen ist nicht


----------



## huntertech (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



dot schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Gedankengaenge die zu beachten sind. Wenn man jetzt schon daran denkt oefters mal Sendungen aufzunehmen, dann ist zu beachten, dass bei einem Receiver mit nur 1 Anschluss waehrend dessen nur die Programme auf der gleichen Ebene geschaut werden koennen. Wenn man also Aufnhemen moechte und voellig unabhaengig andere Sender schauen moechte, dann benoetigt man einen Twin-Receiver + 2 Kabelverbindungen zum LNB. Wenn sowas bei euch mehrfach vorkommen sollte, dann sind die 4 Anschluesse schnell weg!
> Bei der Schuessel ist dann zu beachten, das entweder ein LNB von Kathrein angeschafft werden muss oder halt ein Adapter (=> Hama Universal-LNB-Adapter für SAT-Antennen Kathrein: Amazon.de: Elektronik ). Muss man mal schauen wie der Preisunterschied zwischen Kathrein und anderen LNB-Herstellern ist.
> Bei der Kabelfrage wuerde ich zu einem "Class A" Kabel greifen. Hatte mir beim letzten Umbau gleich ein Komplettset inklusive Steckern von Axing gekauft. Ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht zu dem Baumarktkabel und Steckern. Die Billigstecker dreht man ja im Normalfall nur irgendwie von oben drauf und hofft das das Auszengehaeuse irgendwie Kontakt hat.
> 
> Jetzt siehst du mal warum es fuer sowas auch Profis gibt die das hauptberuflich machen, denn mal schnell so eine x Teilnehmeranlage hinzustellen ist nicht


 
Achso... ich nehme an, dass eine "Ebene" heißt, dass z.B. nur ZDF und ZDF Neo gleichzeitig aufgenommen werden können. oder?

Es gibt ja auch Klasse A+ Kabel, die etwa gleich viel kosten. Haben die irgendwelhe Vorteile gegenüber den Klasse A-Kabeln? Und an für sich kann man sich den Spruch "Innenleiter aus echtem Kupfer" doch auch schenken, die sind doch alle aus Kupfer ???

Aber was bedeuten denn nun eigentlich diese Dezibel-Angaben, so ein Kabel gibt ja keine Geräusche von sich 



PS: Hab grade gesehen, dass auch Receiver von Kathrein kommen. Sind die ebenfalls zu empfehlen?


----------



## dot (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Achso... ich nehme an, dass eine "Ebene" heißt, dass z.B. nur ZDF und ZDF Neo gleichzeitig aufgenommen werden können. oder?



Ich glaube die Ebenen Horizontal und Vertikal sind gemeint, welche sich die Sender teilen. Je nachdem kann man dann nur die Sender auf H oder halt V sehen.



> Es gibt ja auch Klasse A+ Kabel, die etwa gleich viel kosten. Haben die irgendwelhe Vorteile gegenüber den Klasse A-Kabeln? Und an für sich kann man sich den Spruch "Innenleiter aus echtem Kupfer" doch auch schenken, die sind doch alle aus Kupfer ???



Glaube nicht das die "A+" genannten soviel besser sind. Wenn man sie natuerlich guenstig bekommt, warum nicht. Die mittlere starre Leitung sollte eigentlich immer aus Kupfer sein. Wuerde mich jedenfalls wundern wenn nicht.   



> Aber was bedeuten denn nun eigentlich diese Dezibel-Angaben, so ein Kabel gibt ja keine Geräusche von sich



Besser von Stoereinfluessen aus der Umgebung abgeschirm. Ab einem gewissen Wert wird die Sache natuerlich ein wenig laecherlich, wenn man nicht gerade ein Umspannwerk daneben betreibt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

-beste Erfahrung habe ich mit Digital Fernsehen : Sat, Kabel, DVB-T, HDTV, IPTV, PC, LCD, Receiver - TechniSat Digital gemacht
sowohl 2 externe sowie eine Karte für PC
-Kathrein auch OK und meistens Preiswerter aber aus meiner sicht schlechter (Menüs da sind nicht meine Sache) 

-wobei wir von Analog Sat zu Digital Sat umgestiegen sind und es da erst probleme gab (Signal zu schwach, analoge Sat Rec. gingen aber Digitale PC Karte nicht)bis ein Fachman da war...

-da die Schüssel an einer guten Position ist gibt es nur bei sehr starkem Regen der auch noch ungünstig fallen muss Störungen bzw. Ausfall des Empfangs, sehr sehr selten stört auch mal ein Flugzeug im Landeanflug

-ich finde es gut einen Reciever mit Festplatte oder anderer Aufnahmemöglichkeit zu haben um z.B. 30 min zu warten und dann erst anzufangen einen Film zu sehen um dann die Werbung zu überspringen

-für jeden Reciever muss ein Extra Kabel von der Sat Schüssel gelegt werden

PS hatte den Treat nicht verfolgt mache das aber ab jetzt


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Nicht schlimm, hattest nichts doppelt geschrieben ^^

@dot: Gibts irgendwo eine Liste, wo drinsteht, welche Sender auf welcher Ebene sind? Und ab welchem db-Wert wirds lächerlich? Die Hersteller werben ja so mit 90-120db.

Habe jetzt auch was zu diesen Innenleitern (Kupfer/nicht Kupfer) gefunden: 



> *1. Innenleiter:* Der Innenleiter ist bei billigen Koaxialkabeln  oft nicht aus reinem Kupfer, sondern aus einem Stahldraht welcher mit  Kupfer überzogen ist. Diese Art der Herstellung ist wesentlich günstiger  als ein Vollkupferdraht. Es entstehen Nachteile wie Reflektionen und  keine homogene Signalübertragung.



Habe auch gleich noch was zu mehrfacher Schirmung gefunden:



> Wenn man ein 2-fach-geschirmtes Kabel einem Biegeradius unterzieht, wird  man feststellen, dass sich das Geflecht „öffnet“, d.h. unser Laborwert  ist bedeutungslos. In der Praxis wird jedes Koaxialkabel gebogen und  gezogen, dass hier die Biegeradien eingehalten werden wage ich zu  bezweifeln. Ein 3-fach-geschirmtes Kabel kann bei einem gebogen Zustand  durch die dritte Folie eine Abschirmung gewährleisten welches ein gutes  2-fach-geschirmtes Kabel nicht mehr kann. Hier trennen sich Laborwerte  vom praktischen Einsatz. Verklebte Folie auf das Dielektrikum?
> 
> Dies ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte um die Güte eines  Koaxialkabels festzustellen. Die innere Folie über dem Dielektrikum muß  verklebt und überlappend sein. Dies ist wieder durch die Handhabung des  Kabels unerlässlich, da es zwangsweise gebogen wird. Das Biegen bildet  bei unverklebten Kabeln eine Zieharmonika-Effekt und die Schirmung zum  Dielektrikum ist unwiderbringlich dahin. Die Herstellung sogenannter  „Bonded-Foils“ wird durch das Rosenthalverfahren produziert und ist  erheblich teuerer als nur gelegte Folie.



Aber wie soll ich ein 3- oder 4-Fach geschirmtes Kabel abisolieren? Und ist fürs abisolieren allgemein ein Abisolierer empfohlen oder geht das auch so sauber und ordentlich?

@Schumi GSG9: Meine TV-Karte steht definitiv schon fest (Terratec Cinergy S2), da mich diverse Tests und Videos der Software restlos überzeugt haben und auch Treiberprobleme (Win 7 x64) behoben sein sollen. Brauche also nur noch 3 Receiver, davon 2 definitiv ohne Festplatte und bei einem sind wir noch unsicher. Werde mir aber morgen dann mal die Receiver von Terratec und TechniSat ansehen, vielleicht komm ich ja ja schon mal zu was ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

habe einen TechniSat TechniStar S1 mit HDMI Ausgang
und älter TechniSat DigiCorder S1 ohne HDMI Ausgang

sowie 2 Kathrein im Haus die ich selbst aber nicht/kaum nutze
wobei ich meine TechniSat bevorzuge

sowie eine SkyStar S2 für PC PCI


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Hier stehen die Senderlisten von Astra da stehen den auch die "Ebenen" besser Polarisation Vertikal oder Horizontal. Ist aber eigentlich egal da der Receiver die selber erkennt. 

90db reichen völlig alles darüber ist rausgeschmissenes Geld!

Abisolieren kann man auch mit einem scharfen Cuttermesser mache ich seit Jahren so!


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Die Polarisationen sind für mich ja eher wichtig, weil man ja nicht über 1 Kabel 2 Sender von versch. Polarisationen gleichzeitig schauen / aufnehmen kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

da jeder Reciever sein eigenes Kabel hat ist das wurscht und bei Dualtuner braucht man 2 Kabel


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ich meine ja nur: Wenn ich etwas aufnehmen möchte, kann ich über meine (zukünftige) TV-Karte nur mehrere Sendungen gleichzeitig aufnehmen, wenn diese auf der gleichen Ebene liegen, da sie nur ein Kabel zum LNB haben wird.

Aber zurück zu meiner übrigen Frage: Kann so ein kleines Geschäft preislich denn überhaupt gegen Bestellungen von allem im Netz mithalten (kostet ja immerhin mächtig versand im Netz)?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Amazon 0 Versandkosten

und da kann wohl niemand mithalten

höchstens andere Onlinehändler aber z.B. Alternate ist meistens teurer

aber falls es mal kaputt geht dann hat man bei MM und Co. event. vorteile, wie es bei noch viel kleineren Läden ist keine Ahnung aber wohl mehr Beratung(Support) noch teurere Preise


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Mit Versandkosten mein ich eigentlich die Schüssel ^^

Habe auch noch weitere Informationen über Koaxkabel gefunden. Demnach soll der Innenleiter wohl mindestens 1,0mm dick sein, besser 1,1mm. Das Material sollte Kupfer (Cu) sein, "Sparkabel" mit CCS-Innenleitern (Kupferbeschichteter Stahldraht) wäre wohl qualitativ schlechter. 90db Schirmung reichen für 35m wohl auch aus (wir verlegen keine 30m an Stück) und (wie oben schon gepostet), sollte man die Kabel so wenig wie möglich biegen (knicken schon garnicht), da sonst die Isolierung sich nicht mehr ganz um den Leiter bleibt. Komme also letztendlich zu Diesem Kabel und so teuer ists ja auch nicht.

Wie kann ich nochmal gleich gute F-Stecker erkennen?

Und ich hab mir auch gleich mal die Produkte von TerraTec und TechniSat angesehen: TerraTec stelt keine Receiver her, der einzige, der für mich in Frage käme wäre eben dein TechniSat TechniStar S1. Ist wohl ein ziemlich guter Receiver, nur leider scheinen die Jungs und Mädels von TechniSat nicht in der Lage zu sein, eine anständige Unterstützung von externen Festplatten auf die Kette zu bekommen (viele laufen einfach nicht bzw. nur sehr langsam). Aber als Receiver ohne Aufnahmewunsch scheint er wohl ganz gut zu sein.

Wenn aber jemand noch Receiver hat, die nicht unter so doch etwas größeren Problemen leiden, immer ran damit 


PS: Wenn die Kabel (4 nebeneinander) in einem Leerrohr draußen quer durch den Garten gehen und dann die Hauswand hoch, ist das doch egal, oder? Also so Temperaturen wie diesen Winter können die auch ab?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*



> Wie kann ich nochmal gleich gute F-Stecker erkennen?


In dem sie auf das jeweilige Kabel passen und ohne crimpen (ja sowas gibt es auch) am Kabel befestigt werden!



> PS: Wenn die Kabel (4 nebeneinander) in einem Leerrohr draußen quer durch den Garten gehen und dann die Hauswand hoch, ist das doch egal, oder? Also so Temperaturen wie diesen Winter können die auch ab?


Wenn du die Kabel mit dem Leerrohr so tief in den Garten verlegst, das du beim Umgraben nicht auf sie stößt, ist es tatsächlich egal und bei der Hauswand würde ich auch PG-Rohr verwenden, da das Kabel so vor Sonnenlicht geschützt ist.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ok. Aber das mit den F-Steckern seh ich ja vor dem Kauf nicht  Könntet ihr mir noch gleich ein paar gute nennen bzw. verlinken (ebay)?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Welches Kabel willst du denn kaufen, denn ohne zu wissen wie dick das ist (gibt ja verschiedene Durchmesser), kann man dir auch keine empfehlen. Wobei du echt jede Firma nehmen kannst, denn ich konnte in meiner beruflichen Machenschaft keine großen Unterschiede feststellen in der Qualität, außer halt die crimpbaren die hasse ich.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ich denke doch mal, dieses hier:

Koaxkabel 100 db 2-fach geschirmt echtes Kupfer 50m bei eBay.de: Sat-Zubehör (endet 11.02.11 10:08:16 MEZ)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

weiß zwar nicht warum die gerade bei E-Bay kaufen willst 

wann man ein Kabel im Haus verlegt dann macht man das doch für 10 oder mehr Jahre oder gleich bis das Haus wegen altersschwäche abgerissen wird

und ob man bei E-Bay da etwas gutes zu einem nicht überteuerten Preis findet würde ich in Frage stellen, schon allein da ich schon mal einen CPU dort verkaufen habe lassen und der mehr einbrachte als er Wert war aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls

sieht aber ganz ok aus auf den ersten Blick


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Normalerweise kaufe ich ja auch lieber bei Online-Shops wie Amazon, Hardwareversand, Mindfactory, ... kennst du zufällig ne gute Seite, wo man hochwertige Produkte zum angemessenen Preis herbekommt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

leider nicht bzw. müsste selbst suchen...

Antennenkabel Koaxialkabel Satkabel 120db 100m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ob das besser ist keine Ahnung 

Entschuldigung vielleicht kann ja ein anderer mehr Helfen


Vorteil bei Amazon sind bewertungen der User auch wenn die meisten davon nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind aber die geben meistens eine Richtung vor


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Du kannst auch bei Conrad bestellen, also das ist dann dir überlassen und nen 120db Kabel ist echt nicht von Nöten!


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Was soll ich mit 100 Metern ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Dann geh zu einem örtlichen Elektriker und verhandle oder geh zu einem Elektrogroßhandel wie Rexel da gibt es 500m-Rollen. Wieviel brauchst du denn?


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

hier mal paar bilder infos bekommst du umsonst .

wie man ne F stecker dranschraubt 

bild 41 siehst du bei level 71 %+siehe bild 46 der draht schaut zuviel raus optimal ist genau die hälfte 
vorher 

nachher siehe bild 48 +49 level ist auf 74 % gestiegen in den man als profi arbeitet .

85 cm sateliten schüssel

korrekte  verbindung     F stecker müßte so aussehen siehe bild 48


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Wovon die Hälfte muss der Draht rausschauen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Der Mittelleiter sollte etwa 3-4 mm aus dem Stecker herausstehen, das meinte er.


----------



## huntertech (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Achsooo ^^

Na dann, wenn ihr mir nicht noch irgendetwas sagen wollt, was noch zu beachten wäre, denke ich, sind wir dann durch.

Danke schon mal soweit und wenn noch was sein sollte, melde ich mich


----------



## Bruce112 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

hier schau den Vierteilnehmer an 

Diese Anlage wird meist für Kleinfamilienhäuser verwendet. 
Sie benötigen folgendes Material: 

Satellitenantenne
Quattroswitch LNB
Koaxkabel
3 Loch-Antennen Dosen = 3 loch antennen dose lässt du weg
Digital Receiver (bis zu 4)
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.radio-wels.de/images/Multischalter.jpg


----------



## huntertech (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Genau das war doch geplant oder nicht? 

Also um nochmal alles zusammenzufassen:

1x Reflektor + 1x LNB von Kathrein
50m Class A Koaxkabel mit CU-Leiter
8x F-Stecker
Leerrohre + PG-Leerrohre
1x TerraTec Cinergy S2 PCI HD
3x TechniSat TechniStar S1
Sat-Finder

ihr müsstet mir nur noch schnell erklären, wie ich die richtige Größe für F-Stecker rausfinde und was "crimpbar" bedeutet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Also nochmal der Durchmesser des Kabels bestimmt den F-Stecker, denn auch die gibt es in verschiedenen Durchmessern (4-7 mm)! Wie du sowas mißt denk ich sollte klar sein. 

Und "crimpbar" ist einfach eine Art von Verbindung … es soll Leute geben die das schlicht "pressen" nennen. Also solche nicht kaufen, werden aber auch eher selten Angeboten, aber da es sie gibt wollte ich sie halt mal erwähnen.


----------



## huntertech (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Schon klar, dass der Kabeldurchmesser die Steckergröße bestimmt. Aber wie ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Steckergröße und Durchmesser (z.B. ein 8er F-Stecker wäre dann für Kabel mit 7,1-8mm Durchmesser oder sowas)?

Und woran erkenn ich diese Pressstecker? 

Normale Stecker werden einfach draufgeschraubt oder?

Brauche ich eigentlich auch Blitzschutz, wenn wir die Schüssel auf dem Gartenhausdach montieren (2,5m)?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von So einer Seite, wo man Komplettsysteme (Reflektor + Quad-LNB) kaufen kann, in dem Fall von TRIAX?


----------



## dot (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Die Angabe bezieht sich in der Regel auf den Auszendurchmesser des Koax-Kabels. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein paar Kabel und Stecker zu finden?  Bei den Crimpbaren brauchst du in jeden Fall eine Zange, also wuerde ich wohl schraubbare nehmen.


PS: Pushels sind auszerhalb des Marktplatzes boese.


----------



## huntertech (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ok, danke. Wie gesagt, kannte mich in dem Thema nicht so sonderlich gut aus (bzw. garnicht), aber danke 

Bin mittlerweile auch etwas weiter mit meiner Schüsselsuche. Da MM und Saturn keine Haben (außer der Multitenne) und wir keinen TV-Laden hier haben, hab ich mal auf Conrad.de geguckt und brauche da nochmal eure Hilfe:

1. Wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Dieser und Dieser Schüssel? Letztere erscheint mir irgendwie hochwertiger (mehr Infos, bessere Materialien, ...). Ist da die Teurere empfehlenswerter?

2. Welchen Dieser LNBs sollte ich mir am Besten holen? 


Danke nochmal für eure Geduld mit mir 

PS: Wenn der Puschel so böse ist, wer hilft mir dann, wenn mein Thema vergessen wird?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

1. Nein kannst ruhig zur Letzten greifen (also die von Schwaiger), ist eh größer und hat somit mehr Gewinn bei weniger Preis. 
2. Würde den HUMAX LNB 141B QUAD-LNB nehmen, ist im Angebot und auch nicht schlechter/besser als die Anderen. Einen 40'ger Durchmesser hat er auch und passt also garantiert zur Satschüsselaufnahme.

PS: Dein Thema wird nicht vergessen, aber man kann ja nicht jeden Tag ins Forum bzw. in deinen Fred schauen!


----------



## huntertech (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ok. Also hier ist das Datenblatt von dem guten Stück. Das passt doch alles dann zu einem TechniSat TechniStar S1 oder?

Ist das mit der Schüssel auch so ok, dass die Spiegelhalterung und der LNB-Halter nur aus Stahl/Plastik sind? Was mach ich denn, wenns rostet?

Und ich habe auch nochmal ein Koaxialkabel rausgesucht. Ist das wirklich zu erwarten, dass das irgendwie besser ist als das eBay-Kabel? Immerhin kostet es 10€ mehr, dabei hats auch noch nen billigen CCS-Innenleiter und weniger Durchmesser ???


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Ja das LNB passt zum Receiver. 

Tja was machst du wenn es rostet? Der Stahl wird dick genug sein, so das du ein paar Jahre damit zufrieden sein wirst, denn nichts hält ewig! 

Du machst dir beim Kabel zuviele Gedanken, denn ich kenne Anlagen die haben billiges Kabel und funktionieren schon mehr als 10 Jahre ohne Probleme.


----------



## huntertech (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Naja, wenn das so ist kauf ich dann das eBay-Kabel: Es ist günstiger, hat den hochwertigeren Kupfer-Innenleiter, sonst auch gute Abschirmung, einen guten Außendurchmesser, ..., ...

@TechniStar S1-Besitzer: Der hat doch eine schnelle Anzeige für die Empfangsstärke oder?

Ich glaube jetzt wären wir echt durch  Danke für eure Hilfe, ich halt mir aber erstmal die Möglichkeit offen, mich zu melden, wenn noch was gravierendes passieren sollte oder noch Fragen kommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

ja aber meiner ist scheinbar defekt über HDMI geht er noch aber bei Scart fehlt die farbe (warum auch immer)gestern abend noch da dann ausgeschaltet , heute morgen an und farbe weg

war gestern auch schon mal so, ging dann aber wieder ...


----------



## huntertech (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Aber Hauptsache er geht ^^


----------



## dot (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Was gut zum Einmessen der Schuessel ist, falls man es selber machen sollte, ist ein analoger Receiver. Sieht dann auch sofort ob man den richtigen SAT anpeilt und dank der "Fische" im Bild ob es nun besser oder schlechter wird. Man waere nicht der Erste der den Falschen anpeilt^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Da haste recht dot und am besten man nimmt Pro7 als Testsender, denn das ist afaik der älteste Transponder von Astra.


----------



## dot (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Und noch schoen nasses Zewa auf den LNB zum Daempfen des Signals. Nennt sich dann auch Feinjustierung *lol*


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Nicht übertreiben, da reicht auch schon bewölkter Himmel.


----------



## huntertech (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Das mit dem Zewa hatt ich auch gelesen, machen wir, wenns sonnig ist 

Wir haben zwar keinen Analogen Receiver aber muss das sein?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Nein ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, denn Sat-Finder und Empfangsstärkeanzeige des digitalen Receivers sollten für dich reichen, wenn du es genau haben willst, hol dir einen Rundfunkmechaniker der dir das einstellt, aber das habe ich ja auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## huntertech (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Hallo nochmal,
wir haben die Schüssel jetzt hier aufgebaut nur leider hatten wir erst zu spät gemerkt, dass das LNB, für das wir bei Conrad 80€ bezahlt haben, in anderen Shops 20€ kostet. Jetzt haben wir es zurückgeschickt und sind erstmal LNB-los. Gewählt hatten wir bei Conrad ein Quad-LNB von Sharp. Daher nochmal zwei Fragen:

1. Können wir dieses LNB jetzt beruhigt für 20€ wo anders kaufen (Wetterschutz hat es ja) oder ist Sharp nicht empfehlenswert? (Die Schüssel ist die 80er Alu-Schüssel von Schwaiger mit 40mm Feedhalterung)

2. Da wir uns mit den Kabeln auch ein wenig verplant haben, würde jetzt das längste Kabel etwa 30m lang sein müssen. Daher: Gibt es irgendeine nicht verstärkende weiterleitungsdose oder sowas, wo einfach nur auf einer Seite das Kabel rienkommt und das Signal genauso weitergeht, sodass man im Schaddensfall eines Kabels diese leicht austauschen kann, ohne das komplette Kabel neu bis zum LNB verlegen zu müssen. So könnten wir alle 4 Kabel bis ins Haus führen (~16m) und dann eben diese Dose, sodass dann das längste Kabel nur noch 20m lang wäre und einfacher zu tauschen wäre.

Danke schon mal, dass ihr euch erneut mit meinen Problemen rumschlagen wollt ^^


EDIT: Haben so Kupplungsstecker für die 2. Frage gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Stuck-SAT-Verb...?pt=Motoren_Positionierer&hash=item3a5bfa2f83

Ist sowas sinnvoll bzw. wie groß ist der Qualitätsverlust? Und diese Teile würden dann doch auf jede Kabelgröße passen oder (weil die F-Stecker ja immer erst zu dieser Normgröße wie beim Receiver oder LNB konvertieren)? Gibt es hier Qualitätsunterschiede (wie z.B. Innenleitermaterialien)?


----------



## dot (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

1. Wenn es der gleiche Typ ist warum nicht. Conrad ist im Onlinehandel sowieso nicht gerade guenstig. Ob der LNB was taugt kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

2. Jede Kupplung erhoeht die Daempfung und sollte vermieden werden. Wenn es halt nicht anders geht und das System sonst funktioniert sollte es einem aber egal sein


----------



## huntertech (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Dann mal andersherum: Welchen Quad-LNB für 40er Feedhalterungen kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## dot (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Als ich neulich mal einen Neuen gesucht habe waren die Forenberichte zu der Serie von Alps ganz gut. Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme gehabt. Natuerlich bauen die Anderen (Kathrein, Spaun & Co) auch keine schlechten Komponenten.


----------



## huntertech (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Schon klar, nur in irgendwelchen Punkten ist irgendwas ja immer besser, ist ja wie im PC-Bereich auch 

Habe mir auch gerade mal 1-2 Foren angesehen, Alps kriegt wirklich nur positive Rückmeldungen "Zitat: Die scheinen das ewige Leben gepachtet zu haben", das einzig negative stammt aus dem Jahre 2005 (Spannungsunterversorgung), was aber damals auf alle Quads und Octos zutreffen sollte.

Sehen ja auch ganz gut aus die Alps-LNBs, auch schön mit Wetterschtuz und allem aber wo ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen dem "Alps Universal Quad LNB" und dem "Alps BSTE4-101A Quad LNB"? Einfach nur das Gleiche mit anderer Bezeichnung (Universal ist ja nicht sonderlich präzise ^^ )? Gleich aussehen und die gleiche Beschreibung haben tut's ja und der Hersteller gibt ja nirgendwo irgendwelche Infos auf den Homepages.

Aber nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen: Welchen Receiver bzw. welche TV-Karte man mit welchem Quad kombiniert ist doch letztendlich egal oder?


----------



## huntertech (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Entschuldigt, dass ich euch nochmal stören muss, aber wir kommen hier mit der Einrichtung einfach nicht weiter:

Die Schüssel steht, das LNB ist dran, die Kabel sind soweit fertig verlegt. Also haben wir eines der Kabel reingeholt, an den Technisat Technistar S1 angeschlossen und diesen an den Fernseher. Nachdem wir also in die Antenneneinstellungen gekommen sind, fing das Problem an: Damit Sender gefunden sind, müssen ja sowohl Pegel, als auch Qualität über 0 liegen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, dies zu erreichen, ist die Einstellung "Circular LNB" beim LNB-Typ, die voreingestellten Frequenzbänder (LOW-Low: 10750 MHz, LOW-High: 10750 MHz, LOW-Trans: 11700 MHz). Die Transponderfrequenz muss bei den voreingestellten 12109 liegen, man kann ein paar MHz abweichen, was aber keinen Effekt hat. Zu viel Abweichung und er verliert das Signal. Das Kuriose ist auch, dass nur bei horizontaler Polarisation ein Qualitäts-Ausschlag vorhanden ist, bei vertikaler Polarisation ist kein Ausschlag vorhanden. Die Symbolrate liegt bei 27500 MHz.

Mit diesen EInstellungen empfangen wir aber nur einige indische Sender, sowie einige Verschlüsselte werden angezeigt, von ARD und Co. ist keine Spur. Im Antennenbildschirm zeigt der Receiver auch an, dass möglicherweise auf den falschen Sateliten (9,0° E) ausgerichtet wurde. 

Dann können wir das LNB in seiner Halterung drehen, dann müssen wir auf einmal statt "Circular LNB" z.B. Quattro LNB wählen, damit die Pegel ausschlagen. Also irgendwie scheinen wir hier ein Problem mit den Polarisationen zu haben 


Was machen wir falsch? Ist es wichtig wie das LNB in seiner Halterung gedreht ist und was müssen wir einstellen, um etwas zu empfangen, was wir auch sehen wollen (ARD, ...)? Danke schon mal fürs erneute Helfen!


DiSEqC und Multytenne sind übrigends ausgeschaltet.


----------



## dot (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Hast du nicht noch einen funktionierenden analogen Receiver? Damit kann man Astra 19° recht gut anpeilen. Man hat keine Empfangsverzoegerung, so dass wenn man nur leicht in die Richtung kommt ein Bild vorhanden ist, zwar mit Fischen aber das ist ja erstmal egal fuers Grobe.
Leider ist die Sonne ja nicht am Himmel sichtbar, so dass man um 12 Uhr sich den Stand merken kann. Denn 
Sueden + leicht nach Links drehen ist auch ein gutes Hilfsmittel.


----------



## huntertech (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Die Schüssel ist ja definitiv richtig auf Astra. Die Richtung stimmt mit Dishpointer und einige Sender (eben nur die horizontalen) sind ja da. Aber ich glaube, wir haben den Fehler gefunden: Im Receiver sind ja drei Frequenzen eingestellt (s.o.). Diese liegen aber alle 1GHz zu hoch  laut Online-Beschreibungen. Wenn wir morgen das Kabel wieder reinholen, im Tageslicht, probieren wir das mal aus.


----------



## huntertech (4. März 2011)

*AW: Satelitenschüssel, bitte um Infos!*

Haben die Schüssel mittlerweile eingerichtet. Die stand tatsächlich auf dem falschen Sateliten  Aber jetzt gehts, wir haben auch alle nötigen Sender. Der zeigt zwar immernoch nichts bei vertikaler Polarisation an aber da wir alle Programme haben (incl. Nickelodeon, welches eig. nur auf vertikal kommt), ist das ja nebensächlich. Danke dann an alle für die freundliche Hilfe


----------

